# Live river camera



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

This will get your blood going. Jul's posted this on Facebook today, we've watched it for years. I could watch it for hours and see how they move during the run. http://www.wolfrivercam.com/Shiocton Cam 1.html


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Where's that at,


----------



## wisguy (Feb 1, 2011)

Wolf River in Wisconsin


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Wolf River in Wisconsin, Lake Winnebago. You should see the Sturgeon when they are running.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

The belly of a sow passed over the camera. I added to my favorites


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just watched a pig eye swim pass in te first 10 seconds. I'm hooked. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

That's neat stuff man!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Very Cool! Thanks for posting


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, very cool.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

very good too bad I don't fish there


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

Watched for 5 mins. saw 3 nice fish! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe the camera is somewhere west of New London. I actually worked with the brother of the guy that runs this website. You will see some sturgeon during the right time of the year. It's been out there quite a while. I know I saw it for the first time in 2007 or 2008.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

This is really cool, my son and I watched this for about two hours last night. Saw tons of walleyes some suckers and best of all five or six sturgeon, one of which was huge 6+ feet. It's hard to judge size for sure but it was a huge fish. I caught one in Idaho that was seven and a half feet and was one of my best catches ever. The camera is cool I know it's gonna eat up time on bad weather days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is great. I've only watched for about a minute and I already have my limit of walleye.....so much for work getting done


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw 7 nice eyes and then a sturgeon swam by all in a matter of minutes. Pretty cool!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

been seeing alot of sturgeon over the last week. Today i think I saw a long island whitefish. Lol


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Water is pretty murky


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Do they turn these back on?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WHAT HAPPENED,,,, screen went black?
Off air?
I had to shut down PC to get back.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it on/ working again?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Usually on for the spring walleye run.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

it is on,water is ice covered,no good visibility,
if you wach,you will see fish moving.


----------

